# best pickup shoes



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

The most poplar cars on my track are SRT and SG+ so they wear out. Stock shoes seem fine but many replacement shoes don't like my change in elevation track withe the twists and turns up and down. Some shoes don't seem to have enough 'swing' to always reach to stay in contact with the power rails. Paying extra for bsrt is a waste. The SG+ shoes fromBudsHO Cars work well. I've bought several from different sellers with some working some not but haven't kept track. I'm keeping track now. The bsrt shoes work great on bsrt chassis, fun to watch eyes pop out as guests see a bsrt car zoom by at a blur. They hate when I don't let um run that $100 slot car.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

There was a guy that was making "slide guides". Basically it is a scaled down version of a large scale style guide flag w/copper braids. It looks to me that the braids would be apt to wear longer. After checking on them here is a link: http://www.horacepro.com/parts.html


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shoes*

you using tomy shoes that fit the srt, turbo, and gplus cars.


----------

